# platform for barbell rows



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

hello, because i have a bad back im wondering if anyone knows the correct term for the piece of equipment the barbell is resting on in this video 



 it will help me alot so i dont hurt myself when doing heavy rows and pulling from the ground, ive looked online for just the stand (not the rack or anything) i dont want it to be attached to anything

does anybody know where i can get such a thing? im wanting a cheap one if possible, and if anyone can point me in the right direction id appreciate it (i work out at home)


----------



## Thunderstruck (Sep 20, 2010)

Its just part of a squat rack isnt it?


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

the one on the left pal, http://www.freepatentsonline.com/D504164.html

it isnt part of a squat rack, similar but not part of it


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

They are bench safety racks


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

thankyou, do you know where i can get it cheap, the only one that comes up is the marcy spotter catchers which seems abit steep http://www.sweatband.com/marcy-spotter-catchers.html

but im wanting the same as that guy on that video


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

£75 !!! Id invest in a rack and be done with it !!


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

there basically safety stands, anyone know where i can get them cheap?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marcy-Bench-Stands-/330784803672?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item4d044f8b58#ht_500wt_1


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

im needing some heavy duty ones, those ones only hold 100kg


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

If you have a bad back why not stick with dumbell rows.


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

ill use dumbbell rows,

how about sawhorses? http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-TRESTLES-Steel-Trestles-Set/dp/B000Y8HE70/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&qid=1346107129&sr=8-26

im 5 foot 11 will this be high enough do you reckon? so instead of pulling from the floor for barbell rows ill pull from the sawhorse's? which is 2.5 feet high,

it has a good review from a weight lifter on the link also that has given it 5 stars

let me know what you think.


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

???


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

You don't get heavy duty safety kit for cheap mate.

Just get a power rack and set the pins lower so you only lift a few inches before the bottom part of your row


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

i found a better sawhorse, (best on market)

did you see those trestles(sawhorses) and read the description on the link i provided http://www.pvrdirect.co.uk/productinfo.aspx?catref=STA192979, alot of people use them as a substitute, and i train in my bedroom upstairs (live with parents) so im limited to what i can have at the moment i have squat stands, bench, 837lbs of weight, dumbbell handles and barbell bars also pullup bar, so i thought trestles (sawhorses) will be a good alternative

what do you think. this is the description

''The FatMax aluminium saw horse has unique adjustable telescopic legs which are ideal for use on difficult and uneven surfaces. The height is adjustable to a maximum 1025 mm with up to 215 mm extension of each leg. Heavy-duty metal legs allow a high load bearing capacity of 1135Kg (2500lbs per pair)''


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

mbt9000 said:


> i found a better sawhorse, (best on market)
> 
> did you see those trestles(sawhorses) and read the description on the link i provided http://www.pvrdirect.co.uk/productinfo.aspx?catref=STA192979, alot of people use them as a substitute, and i train in my bedroom upstairs (live with parents) so im limited to what i can have at the moment i have squat stands, bench, 837lbs of weight, dumbbell handles and barbell bars also pullup bar, so i thought trestles (sawhorses) will be a good alternative
> 
> ...


Anyone?

i heard sawhorses are perfect if you havent got the room in a home gym, and also these ones are ajustable so i can do my rows and barbell shrugs without killing my lower back with pulling from the floor, also i can do rack pull deadlifts, because they go from knee level to waist level (adjustable) and hold over 1100kg of weight per pair


----------



## Slimjim83 (Aug 15, 2012)

Mate if your handy with a bit of woodworking, just make some. Save you £'s. easiest thing in the world to make. Just make two boxes with a 4" x 2" wood frame, make sure you put enough reinforcing beams in. That fcuker will take serious weight.


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

Slimjim83 said:


> Mate if your handy with a bit of woodworking, just make some. Save you £'s. easiest thing in the world to make. Just make two boxes with a 4" x 2" wood frame, make sure you put enough reinforcing beams in. That fcuker will take serious weight.


cheers pal, im not the best when it comes to woodworking, so im better off buying a pair, but do you reckon the ones i linked to are good?


----------



## mbt9000 (Oct 24, 2009)

mbt9000 said:


> cheers pal, im not the best when it comes to woodworking, so im better off buying a pair, but do you reckon the ones i linked to are good?


anybody?


----------

